# Bacon Cheeseburger Fatty - part of our Easter feast



## stevecylka

Easter was awesome and the smoker was pumping out food for us. I made 45 ABTs, some smoked pork tenderloin, and two fattyies. One I used sausage meat with green olives and mozzarella - YUM! The other was a bacon cheeseburger fatty. So easy to make, yet so delicious!!! I just love fatties. I throw them on whenever I am smoking some ribs or other things. I never never never want to leave a rack empty.

Below are some pics.

http://www.theblackpeppercorn.com/2012/04/bacon-cheeseburger-fatty/


----------



## smokinhusker

Looks good! Nice bacon weave.


----------



## scarbelly

Looks like you nailed ti - great job


----------



## misisipismoke

Wow, that looks awesome! I'm definitely trying that. Probably this weekend. 

What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## big sexy




----------



## stevecylka

I used apple wood. That is the kind I try to have regularly in stock. I love how the meat turns out with apple wood.


----------



## scrappynadds

MAN that looks great...........


----------



## bluebombersfan

Great job!!!  I have only done fatty's with sausage meat but now you have me thinking!!!!!


----------



## whodat

nummy


----------



## silverwolf636

Gonna have to try it!


----------



## rtbbq2

I am all about the bacon...Nice bacon checker board weave...


----------



## tim202

GREAT looin Fattie !!!!

Tim


----------



## philh

I gotta try the cheeseburger fatty. Bacon Cheeseburger... lol   It has to be good.

I've only done the sausage breakfast fatties.

It looks like you nailed it.. Thanks for the pics..

Phil


----------



## sprky

very nice job on the fatties


----------



## frosty

Beautiful work, gotta love the fatties!  Love the idea of olives and mozzarella.


----------



## jp61

Very nice Steve! Great job!


----------



## vwdubfreak

Yum, this might be one I try on the grill.


----------

